# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Երեխաներին ալկոհոլ և ծխախոտ, արևածաղիկ տալու երևույթը

## GriFFin

Միշտ շատ ցավագին եմ վերաբերվում, երբ իմանում եմ, որ ծնողները ալկոհոլ, ծխախոտ, արևածաղիկ և նման բաներն են տալիս երեխաներին ու ավելի եմ ցավ ապրում, երբ իմ զգուշացումներին վերաբերվում են՝ ահ դե, կանցնի, երեխա ա էլի: Քանի որ երեկ ուրախ-ուրախ պատմում էին, ոնց ա 1,2 տարեկան երեխեն մի բաժակ շամպայն խմել ու բոլորի հետ նստած հավասար կում ա անում, որոշեցի ակումբում էլ գրել: Կուզենայի նաև ևս մի տարածված երևութի մասին գրել՝ ալկոհոլով լնդերը մշակելը ատամների ծկլթման ժամանակ:
Ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում նման բաներին: Ինչքանո՞վ եք տեղյակ հետևանքների մասին: Ըստ Ձեզ, մեկ անգամը բան փոխո՞ւմ ա: 
Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ ես փոքրամասնություն եմ նման հարցերում ու կուզենայի լսել Ձեր կարծիքը:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Ներսես_AM (01.01.2017), Ուլուանա (02.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (01.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միշտ շատ ցավագին եմ վերաբերվում, երբ իմանում եմ, որ ծնողները ալկոհոլ, ծխախոտ, արևածաղիկ և նման բաներն են տալիս երեխաներին ու ավելի եմ ցավ ապրում, երբ իմ զգուշացումներին վերաբերվում են՝ ահ դե, կանցնի, երեխա ա էլի: Քանի որ երեկ ուրախ-ուրախ պատմում էին, ոնց ա 1,2 տարեկան երեխեն մի բաժակ շամպայն խմել ու բոլորի հետ նստած հավասար կում ա անում, որոշեցի ակումբում էլ գրել: Կուզենայի նաև ևս մի տարածված երևութի մասին գրել՝ ալկոհոլով լնդերը մշակելը ատամների ծկլթման ժամանակ:
> Ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում նման բաներին: Ինչքանո՞վ եք տեղյակ հետևանքների մասին: Ըստ Ձեզ, մեկ անգամը բան փոխո՞ւմ ա: 
> Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ ես փոքրամասնություն եմ նման հարցերում ու կուզենայի լսել Ձեր կարծիքը:


Անկեղծ ասած, ես էդքան էլ բացասական չեմ վերաբերվում: Հենց ալկոհոլի հասանելիությունն ա պատճառը, որ Հայաստանում ալկոհոլիզմը բավական փոքր թվերի ա հասնում, չնայած տնտեսական վատ պայմաններին: Դանիայում էրեխեքին մինչև 16 տարեկան խստիվ արգելված ա ալկոհոլ օգտագործելը: Դրա համար հենց 16 տարեկան են դառնում, միանգամից լիտրերով լակում են ու տենց շարունակում են մինչև կյանքի վերջ: Ինձ տեսնելիս անընդհատ զարմանում են, թե ինչքան քիչ եմ խմում իրանց համեմատ: Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ ամբողջ երեկոյի ընթացքում ես ոչ ալկոհոլային խմիչք եմ խմում, իսկ կողքիններս հարբում են: Ու դրան շատ պարզ պատասխան եմ տալիս. Հայաստանում փոքր տարիքից ալկոհոլն էնքան հասանելի ա էղել, որ երբեք չի ձգել, արգելված պտուղ չի եղել:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.01.2017), Life (01.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Quyr Qery (08.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (01.01.2017), Շինարար (01.01.2017), Տրիբուն (03.01.2017)

----------


## Apsara

Ալկոհոլին և սիգարետին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց արևածաղիկի պաը չհասկացա: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, երբ սեղանի շուրջ նստած տղամարդիկ ալարում են դուրս գան ու բալկոնում կամ մուտքում ծխեն, ու էն փաստը, որ սեղանին ու նույն սենյակում մինչև 10 տարեկան 6-7 երեխա կա, իրանց բոորովին չի հուզում: Օրինակ մորաքրոջս տանը այդպես էր, ու ես մի քանի անգամ հրաժարվեցի իրենց տան առիթներին գնալ, իսկ երբ իմացան, թե պատճառը որն է, ավատս չի գալիս, բայց ուղղեցին, հիմա տղամարդիկ առանձին բալկոնում բաց պատուհանի մոտ են ծխում: 
Ալկոհոլը նույնիսկ քիչ քանակներով վնաս ա, դա բոլորն էլ գիտեն, բայց հայերի համար 10 տարեկանը երեխա չի, այ 3 տարեկանին չեմ տեսել, որ ալկոհոլ առաջարկեն:
Հիմա արևածաղիկը․ ես շատ եմ սիրում, իմ երեխաներն էլ հետս, նստում մատներով կճպում եմ ու տալիս իրանց, մեր տանը, աղջիկս էլ զուտ կճպելու պրոցեսն ա սիրում, ու քանի որ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, մի տեսակ զարմացա:

----------

Smokie (12.01.2017), Արշակ (02.01.2017), Շինարար (01.01.2017), Ուլուանա (02.01.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէ, Բյուր, մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի, Ռուսաստանում էլ ա ալկոհոլը փոքր տարիքից հասանելի, բայց ազգի մեծ մասը ալկաշ է, իսկ ասենք Ամերիկայում մինչև 21 տարեկանը խմելն արգելվում է ու ալկոհոլը հասանելի չի, բայց արի ու տես ալկոհոլիզմը իրենց մոտ տենց լուրջ խնդիր չի:

Էդ հյուսիսային ազգերին է բնորոշ, Դանիան էլ, Ռուսասանն էլ Vodka belt-ի մեջ են, որտեղ ալկոհոլիզմը բավականին լուրջ պրոբլեմ է, ի տարբերություն հարավային wine belt-ի, որտեղ ալկոհոլիզմը առանձնապես տարածված չի:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_belts_of_Europe

----------

Cassiopeia (02.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Ծլնգ (01.01.2017), Հայկօ (02.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Անկեղծ ասած, ես էդքան էլ բացասական չեմ վերաբերվում: Հենց ալկոհոլի հասանելիությունն ա պատճառը, որ Հայաստանում ալկոհոլիզմը բավական փոքր թվերի ա հասնում, չնայած տնտեսական վատ պայմաններին: Դանիայում էրեխեքին մինչև 16 տարեկան խստիվ արգելված ա ալկոհոլ օգտագործելը: Դրա համար հենց 16 տարեկան են դառնում, միանգամից լիտրերով լակում են ու տենց շարունակում են մինչև կյանքի վերջ: Ինձ տեսնելիս անընդհատ զարմանում են, թե ինչքան քիչ եմ խմում իրանց համեմատ: Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ ամբողջ երեկոյի ընթացքում ես ոչ ալկոհոլային խմիչք եմ խմում, իսկ կողքիններս հարբում են: Ու դրան շատ պարզ պատասխան եմ տալիս. Հայաստանում փոքր տարիքից ալկոհոլն էնքան հասանելի ա էղել, որ երբեք չի ձգել, արգելված պտուղ չի եղել:


Բյուր, ճիշտ ես ասում: Բացի հասանելիությունից, նաև կովկասցիների մոտ ալկոհոլ-դեհիդրոգենազի ավելի բարձր լինելն ա նպաստում, որ մերոնք ավելի դիմացկուն են:
Ես շեշտը ոչ թե դեռահասների վրա եմ ուզում դնել այլ ավելի փոքերերի՝ 0,5-10 տարեկան: Բացի ալկոհոլից, մնացած բաներին ո՞նց ես վերաբերվում: Եվս մի բանին, օրինակ կրխքի հասակի երեխային բաստուրմա տալուն: Մի քիչ մեծին արևածաղիկ: Հավեսի համար ծխախոտ տալու:

----------


## ivy

Արևածաղիկն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ալկոհոլի ու ծխախոտի հետ  :Huh:

----------

Chuk (05.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Հայկօ (02.01.2017), Ներսես_AM (01.01.2017), Շինարար (01.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ալկոհոլին և սիգարետին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց *արևածաղիկի պաը չհասկացա*: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում, երբ սեղանի շուրջ նստած տղամարդիկ ալարում են դուրս գան ու բալկոնում կամ մուտքում ծխեն, ու էն փաստը, որ սեղանին ու նույն սենյակում մինչև 10 տարեկան 6-7 երեխա կա, իրանց բոորովին չի հուզում: Օրինակ մորաքրոջս տանը այդպես էր, ու ես մի քանի անգամ հրաժարվեցի իրենց տան առիթներին գնալ, իսկ երբ իմացան, թե պատճառը որն է, ավատս չի գալիս, բայց ուղղեցին, հիմա տղամարդիկ առանձին բալկոնում բաց պատուհանի մոտ են ծխում: 
> Ալկոհոլը նույնիսկ քիչ քանակներով վնաս ա, դա բոլորն էլ գիտեն, բայց հայերի համար 10 տարեկանը երեխա չի, այ 3 տարեկանին չեմ տեսել, որ ալկոհոլ առաջարկեն:
> Հիմա արևածաղիկը․ ես շատ եմ սիրում, իմ երեխաներն էլ հետս, նստում մատներով կճպում եմ ու տալիս իրանց, մեր տանը, աղջիկս էլ զուտ կճպելու պրոցեսն ա սիրում, ու քանի որ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, մի տեսակ զարմացա:


Հայաստանում՝ 1-8 տարեկան երեխաների մոտ, առանց ջերմության ուղեկցվող պարբերական հազի պատճառը՝ արևածաղիկն ա կամ դրա կեղևը: Երեխաները սովորություն ունեն կեղևով ուտել, ուտելուց խոսել, բացի դրանից արևածաղիկը հազային ռեֆլեքս ա առաջացնում և ստիպում խորը շունչ քաշել, իրան ուտելու ընթացքում, այդ ամենը բերում ա նրան, որ այն անցնի շնչափող և ավելի ստորին շնչառական մաս: Այն դառնում ա օտար մարմին և երեխայի մոտ տանջող հազ ա առաջացնում: Վտանգը դա է:

----------

Հայկօ (02.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Արևածաղիկն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ալկոհոլի ու ծխախոտի հետ


Ուզեցա էդ երեք բանի վրա կենտրոնացնել հարցերս: Ամբողջ ցանկը արգելված ուտելիքների և խմիչքների չուզեցա գրել:

----------


## Շինարար

Արևածաղիկը ինձ էլ անհակսանլի մնաց, շատ առողջարար ա իրականում, նենց եմ սիրում սմուշկա չռթել, խելքս իմը չի: Ալկոհոլն էլ փոքրուց ինձ էլ ա հասանելի եղել՝ գինու տեսքով իհարկե, տոներին, բան, դե կոնկրետ մեր ընտանիքում ամեն ճաշելուց գինի խմելն ընդունված չէր, ինձ թվում ա՝ Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես դա էդքան տարածված չի, հազարից մեկ էլ մի բաժակ գինին չեմ պատկերացնում ինչ վնաս կտա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ծխախոտին, մի քիչ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ծնողը երեխային կտա, որ ծխի, բայց եթե տանը ծխող կա, երևի տենց երեխա չլինի, որ չփախցնի, թաքուն գոնե մի անգամ չփստացնի:

----------


## GriFFin

> Արևածաղիկը ինձ էլ անհակսանլի մնաց, շատ առողջարար ա իրականում, նենց եմ սիրում սմուշկա չռթել, խելքս իմը չի: Ալկոհոլն էլ փոքրուց ինձ էլ ա հասանելի եղել՝ գինու տեսքով իհարկե, տոներին, բան, դե կոնկրետ մեր ընտանիքում ամեն ճաշելուց գինի խմելն ընդունված չէր, ինձ թվում ա՝ Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես դա էդքան տարածված չի, հազարից մեկ էլ մի բաժակ գինին չեմ պատկերացնում ինչ վնաս կտա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ծխախոտին, մի քիչ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ծնողը երեխային կտա, որ ծխի, բայց եթե տանը ծխող կա, երևի տենց երեխա չլինի, որ չփախցնի, թաքուն գոնե մի անգամ չփստացնի:


Արևածաղիկը արդեն գրել եմ: 
Ալկոհոլը կախված երեխայի տարիքից և մարմնի զանգվածից կարա շատ լուրջ ինտոքսիկացիոն երևույթներ առաջացնել, որոնք կարող են մահվան ելքով ավատվել: 
Մուշուն, եթե ստեղ կա, կարող ա և հիշի մեր երրորդ կուրսի դեպքը, երբ 9 ամսեկան երեխան մահացել էր ալկոհոլային ինտոքսիկացիայից: 
Ես համարում եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չտալը քան <<մի քիչը բան չի ասի>> տարբերակը: 
Իսկ ծխախոտը, կարող ա դուք տեղյակ չեք ու մի կողմից ուրախ եմ, որ նման բանի չեք հանդիպել, բայց պապաները իրանց տղա երեխաներին, զա կայֆ, ծխած սիգարետ են տալիս, որ փորձի, տենց ընկերների հետ հավաքույթների ժամանակ զվարճանում են: Ու բրոնխիտով բերում հիվանդանոց: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ, երբ բացատրում ես, ասում են, որ էդ մի թիքայա բանը չի վնասի երեխուն, իրանք քսան տարի ա ծխում են ու բրոնխիտ չունեն: Ուզում եմ ընկալեմ ինչ աստիճան ա էս կարծիքը տարածված:

----------


## Շինարար

ինը ամսական, ախր նենց օրիանկ ես բերում, ապուշությունա իհարեկ ինը ամսական երեխուն ալկոհլ տալը, նման ծնողների ձեռքից երեխաներին վերցնել ա պետք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ճիշտ ես ասում: Բացի հասանելիությունից, նաև կովկասցիների մոտ ալկոհոլ-դեհիդրոգենազի ավելի բարձր լինելն ա նպաստում, որ մերոնք ավելի դիմացկուն են:
> Ես շեշտը ոչ թե դեռահասների վրա եմ ուզում դնել այլ ավելի փոքերերի՝ 0,5-10 տարեկան: Բացի ալկոհոլից, մնացած բաներին ո՞նց ես վերաբերվում: Եվս մի բանին, օրինակ կրխքի հասակի երեխային բաստուրմա տալուն: Մի քիչ մեծին արևածաղիկ: Հավեսի համար ծխախոտ տալու:


Ինչ վերաբերում ա մնացած բաներին, ապա նորություն չի, որ հայ ծնողները բժիշկներին լսելով չեն փայլում։ Ասենք, օրինակ ֆենիլկետոնուրիայով երեխան խիստ դիետայի վրա պիտի լինի, բայց տատը մեկ էլ տալիս ա արգելված բան, որտև երեխան «մեղք» ա։ Ու ուղղակի չի լինում բացատրել, որ երեխան ավելի մեղք ա, երբ ուտում ա էդ բաները։ Հայ ծնողները լուրջ կրթություն անցնելու կարիք ունեն, բայց դա մոտ ապագայում էնքան էլ հնարավոր չի։ Հայ ծնողների խմբի սոդա-մոդա խորհուրդները վկա։

----------

Apsara (01.01.2017), Cassiopeia (02.01.2017), Quyr Qery (08.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> ինը ամսական, ախր նենց օրիանկ ես բերում, ապուշությունա իհարեկ ինը ամսական երեխուն ալկոհլ տալը, նման ծնողների ձեռքից երեխաներին վերցնել ա պետք


Հա, իմ առօրյան շատ ա ստիպում ավելի խիստ լինել: Դրա համար ուզեցա հարցնել ուրիշներին, որտև պահի տակ զգում եմ, որ իրոք չի ընկալվում ինչ կարան անեն վնասակար բաները: Ու շատ ա լինում, որ ստացվում ա, որ չափազանցնում եմ, բայց չեմ չափազանցնում ու ուզում եմ, որ նման դեպքեր չլինեն:
Մի հատ էլ դեպք կարամ ասեմ, 41 օրեկան, տվել էին ալկոհոլ, որ քնի: 
5 տարեկան երեխա 8 ամիս չոր հազով, որտև արևածաղիկ էր կերել: Պատկերացնում ե՞ք ոնց ա տանջվել: Ես մի շաբաթ հազում եմ՝ էլ գլխացավ, թուլություն, ինչ ասես չեմ ունենում, իսկ էդ ճուտոն 8 ամիս ա հազացաել: Էս նենց բաներ են, որ ուշադրությամբ ու կրթված լինելով կարելի ա կանխել:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա մնացած բաներին, ապա նորություն չի, որ հայ ծնողները բժիշկներին լսելով չեն փայլում։ Ասենք, օրինակ ֆենիլկետոնուրիայով երեխան խիստ դիետայի վրա պիտի լինի, բայց տատը մեկ էլ տալիս ա արգելված բան, որտև երեխան «մեղք» ա։ Ու ուղղակի չի լինում բացատրել, որ երեխան ավելի մեղք ա, երբ ուտում ա էդ բաները։ Հայ ծնողները լուրջ կրթություն անցնելու կարիք ունեն, բայց դա մոտ ապագայում էնքան էլ հնարավոր չի։ Հայ ծնողների խմբի սոդա-մոդա խորհուրդները վկա։


Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչի՞ են տալիս էդքան բացատելուց հետո: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ասեմ՝ մեղրը մինչև 2 տարեկան վնաս ա, հարցնեն՝ ինչու՞, ասեմ՝ դե տենց ա, WHO-ն ա ասել և այլն: Բայց դնում բացտրում ենք, երկար-բարակ, նկարներով՝ էլի չի օգնում: Լավ, եթե իմ խոքին չես վստահում, ինչի՞ ես եկել: Մեր մոտ էլ, մի երեխային 2-3 հոգի հսկում ա, մեր երեքի ասածը՝ հեչ, բայց ՖԲով գրած խմբում ասածը՝ հիմք ա: Տրամաբանությունը՞:

----------


## Մուշու

> ինը ամսական, ախր նենց օրիանկ ես բերում, ապուշությունա իհարեկ ինը ամսական երեխուն ալկոհլ տալը, նման ծնողների ձեռքից երեխաներին վերցնել ա պետք


Դե իրենք տալիս էին որ երեխան հանգիստ քնի, ավելի շուտ մաման հանգիստ մնա քանի երեխան քնած ա: Հա աբսուրդ են մարդիկ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչի՞ են տալիս էդքան բացատելուց հետո: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ասեմ՝ մեղրը մինչև 2 տարեկան վնաս ա, հարցնեն՝ ինչու՞, ասեմ՝ դե տենց ա, WHO-ն ա ասել և այլն: Բայց դնում բացտրում ենք, երկար-բարակ, նկարներով՝ էլի չի օգնում: Լավ, եթե իմ խոքին չես վստահում, ինչի՞ ես եկել: Մեր մոտ էլ, մի երեխային 2-3 հոգի հսկում ա, մեր երեքի ասածը՝ հեչ, բայց ՖԲով գրած խմբում ասածը՝ հիմք ա: Տրամաբանությունը՞:


Որ հասկանաս, ինձ էլ կասես: Ես չեմ հասկանում: Շատերն առաջ կբրդեն, թե բժիշկների նկատմամբ վստահությունը կորել ա: Բայց ախր եթե կասկածում ես՝ բժշկի ասածը ճիշտ ա, թե չէ, ինչու՞ ուղղակի չես որոշում չանել դա ու տենց էլ չիմանալ՝ արևածաղիկը վնաս ա, թե չէ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Դե իրենք տալիս էին որ երեխան հանգիստ քնի, ավելի շուտ մաման հանգիստ մնա քանի երեխան քնած ա: Հա աբսուրդ են մարդիկ:


Իրան քնելու համար չէին տվել, 41 օրեկանին էին քնելու համար տվել: 9 ամսեկանին ատամների համար էին տվել: Տրորել էին լնդերին ու չէր օգնել ու խմացրել էին:

----------


## Apsara

> Իրան քնելու համար չէին տվել, 41 օրեկանին էին քնելու համար տվել: 9 ամսեկանին ատամների համար էին տվել: Տրորել էին լնդերին ու չէր օգնել ու խմացրել էին:


էս էն ուժսներից ա, որ ես էլ եմ հանդիպել, երբ ամուսնուս մայրը 2 ամսական աղջկաս սրտի կաթիլներ էր տվել, երեխան նենց խորն էր քնել, չէի կարողանում արթնացնել, վախեցել էի, հետն էլ պարծենում էր, թե բա տես ոնց եմ քնացնում, իսկ դու որ քնացնում ես 20 րոպեից արթնանում ա: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը երեխայի վրա  ահավոր ցան եղավ՝ ալերգիա, մեր մանկաբուժը շատ գրագետ կին ա ու ասաց որ դեղորայքային ալերգիա է, ու մեկա պրիզնատ չեկավ, որ սխալ ա արել: 

Ալկոհոլի պահով շատ եմ տեսել, որ երեխեքին խմացնում են եւ հրճվում, թե ոնց ա երեխան զզվում, դրա հետ էլ եմ առնչվել, բայց արդեն փորձառու մամա էի ու կատաղած վրա տվի, չհասցրեցին նման բան անել, զատո ինձ տենց էլ չսիրեցին․․․

----------

Cassiopeia (02.01.2017), Quyr Qery (08.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (02.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> էս էն ուժսներից ա, որ ես էլ եմ հանդիպել, երբ ամուսնուս մայրը 2 ամսական աղջկաս սրտի կաթիլներ էր տվել, երեխան նենց խորն էր քնել, չէի կարողանում արթնացնել, վախեցել էի, հետն էլ պարծենում էր, թե բա տես ոնց եմ քնացնում, իսկ դու որ քնացնում ես 20 րոպեից արթնանում ա: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը երեխայի վրա  ահավոր ցան եղավ՝ ալերգիա, մեր մանկաբուժը շատ գրագետ կին ա ու ասաց որ դեղորայքային ալերգիա է, ու մեկա պրիզնատ չեկավ, որ սխալ ա արել: 
> 
> Ալկոհոլի պահով շատ եմ տեսել, որ երեխեքին խմացնում են եւ հրճվում, թե ոնց ա երեխան զզվում, դրա հետ էլ եմ առնչվել, բայց արդեն փորձառու մամա էի ու կատաղած վրա տվի, չհասցրեցին նման բան անել, զատո ինձ տենց էլ չսիրեցին․․․


Սիրել-չսիրելը չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ ամեն <<ընտանեկան>> հավաքույթին հիշացնում եմ, որ դիտողություն անելուց չվիրավորեմ:

----------

Apsara (04.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

Մի օր ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու կգրեմ, որ տարիքային խմբին ինչը չի կարելի ու ինչի: Պատկերացնում եմ քանի հոգի ու ինչի համար են թռնելու դեմքիս:  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (04.01.2017), LisBeth (02.01.2017), Աթեիստ (02.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, *ինչի՞ են տալիս էդքան բացատելուց հետո*: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ասեմ՝ մեղրը մինչև 2 տարեկան վնաս ա, հարցնեն՝ ինչու՞, ասեմ՝ դե տենց ա, WHO-ն ա ասել և այլն: Բայց դնում բացտրում ենք, երկար-բարակ, նկարներով՝ էլի չի օգնում: Լավ, եթե իմ խոքին չես վստահում, ինչի՞ ես եկել: Մեր մոտ էլ, մի երեխային 2-3 հոգի հսկում ա, մեր երեքի ասածը՝ հեչ, բայց ՖԲով գրած խմբում ասածը՝ հիմք ա: Տրամաբանությունը՞:


 Գրիֆֆին, իսկ էս հարցը դու իրանց տվե՞լ ես։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ասեմ՝ մեղրը մինչև 2 տարեկան վնաս ա, հարցնեն՝ ինչու՞, ասեմ՝ դե տենց ա, WHO-ն ա ասել և այլն:


Լավ, բա սենց բաները որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ իմանալ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչի՞ են տալիս էդքան բացատելուց հետո: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ասեմ՝ մեղրը մինչև 2 տարեկան վնաս ա, հարցնեն՝ ինչու՞, ասեմ՝ դե տենց ա, WHO-ն ա ասել և այլն: Բայց դնում բացտրում ենք, երկար-բարակ, նկարներով՝ էլի չի օգնում: Լավ, եթե իմ խոքին չես վստահում, ինչի՞ ես եկել: Մեր մոտ էլ, մի երեխային 2-3 հոգի հսկում ա, մեր երեքի ասածը՝ հեչ, բայց ՖԲով գրած խմբում ասածը՝ հիմք ա: Տրամաբանությունը՞:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ լիքը բաներ վնաս են հանում, որ մանկական կերերը ծախեն, մեծ կորպորացիների բիզնես խաղերն ա, ասենք՝ կովի կաթն էլ ա վայթե վնաս հիմա, չի կարելի և այլն:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լավ, բա սենց բաները որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ իմանալ:


Քո բժիշկից, WHO-ի կայքից ու կարամ մի քանի վստահելի կայքեր գրեմ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Գրիֆֆին, իսկ էս հարցը դու իրանց տվե՞լ ես։


Եթե իմանում եմ, որ խախտել են ու հնարավորություն կա հարցնելու՝ հա: Բայց էսքան ժամանակ ա հիմնավոր ինչ որ բան չեմ ստացել: Մեծ մասը ասում ա՝ դե ես հարս եմ, ո՞նց դեմ գնամ: Լիզ, շատ դժվար ա: Նենց հոգեբանական աշխատանքներ ենք տանում, որ էլ ասելու չի:

----------

LisBeth (02.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ լիքը բաներ վնաս են հանում, որ մանկական կերերը ծախեն, մեծ կորպորացիների բիզնես խաղերն ա, ասենք՝ կովի կաթն էլ ա վայթե վնաս հիմա, չի կարելի և այլն:


Շին, լավ էլի: Սպիդն էլ իրականում չկա, իրան հորինել են, որ համասեռամոլությունը կանխեն: 
Էդ ամեն ինչը շատ լուրջ աշխատանքներ են, որոնք հիմնվել են ապացուցողական բժշկության վրա: Բիզնեսը սկսում ա էն պահին, երբ կանանց ասում են՝ կաթը չի հերիքում, արհեստական տուր, կամ հենց ծննդատանը ի սկզբանե տալիս են արհեստական: Իսկ կովի կաթի վնասները ապացուցված են ու տարբեր հետազոտական խմբերի կողմից:

----------

Apsara (04.01.2017), Cassiopeia (03.01.2017), Արէա (02.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Եթե իմանում եմ, որ խախտել են ու հնարավորություն կա հարցնելու՝ հա: Բայց էսքան ժամանակ ա հիմնավոր ինչ որ բան չեմ ստացել: Մեծ մասը ասում ա՝ դե ես հարս եմ, ո՞նց դեմ գնամ: Լիզ, շատ դժվար ա: Նենց հոգեբանական աշխատանքներ ենք տանում, որ էլ ասելու չի:


 Հասկանում եմ։ Նման մարդկանց կարելի ա հարց տալ, ինչն ա իրանց համար ավելի կարևոր, երեխայի առողջությունը թե կիսուրի հոգու հանգստությունը։ Սա աշխատանք ա առարկությունների հետ, որը քո մասնագիտության անբաժան մասն ա։ Մի օրում իհարկե չի փոխվի, սիստեմատիկ աշխատանք ա պահանջում։ Հա, դժվար ա, բայց դու բժշկությունը չես ընտրել նրա համար, որ ամեն ինչ շատ հեշտ պետք ա տրվի։
 Ընդհանրապես ծնողները շատ ծանր են տանում երեխաների հետ կապված իրենց որոշումների ցանկացած կրիտիկա, նույնիսկ ամեն ձևով հիմնավորված։ Սովորաբար նեգատիվ փորձից հետո տեղ ա հասնում, եթե ծայրահեղ հաստակող չեն ու համ էլ իրենք են վերահսկում երեխայի ռացիոնը, ոչ թե ում ձեռքին ինչ ռաստ եկավ խցկում ա երեխայի բերանը։
 Մի հատ շատ դժվար բան էլ կա(որ նշեցիր), ներկայիս բժշկությունը կոնկուրենցիայի մեջ ա ինտերնետի հետ, շատերը վստահում են "ես տենց արել եմ, օգնել ա" - ին, քան կվալիֆիկացված մասնագետին։ Սա կոմպլեքս խնդիր ա՝ գիտելիքների, վստահության պակաս, մենթալ գործոն/վերը նշվածը սրա մեջ ա մտնում, մասնագետի վերաբերմունքը ևն, տարբեր կոնկրետ դեպքերում տարբեր կարա լինի։ Սրանք դեպքեր են, որ լրացուցիչ աշխատանք են պահանջում։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ լիքը բաներ վնաս են հանում, որ մանկական կերերը ծախեն, մեծ կորպորացիների բիզնես խաղերն ա, ասենք՝ կովի կաթն էլ ա վայթե վնաս հիմա, չի կարելի և այլն:


 Կովի կաթը համարժեք չի կրծքի կաթին, չի կարա փոխարինի։ Էս տեսանկյունից ադապտացված կերերն էլ լիարժեք չեն փոխարինում, բայց բաղադրությամբ ավելի մոտ են ու եթե կրծքով կերակրելը հնարավոր չի, նախընտրելի քան կովի կաթը։ Բացի դրանից կովի կաթը, նույնիսկ եթե լրացուցիչ կերակրման համար ա օգտագործվում, կալցիումի փոխանակությունը կարա խանգարի, բերի ռախիտության, կամ հիպերկալցեմիայի։ Ինդիվիդուալ դեպքերում, ու նաև որոշակի տարիքից սկսած/ կարծեմ 13-15, լակտազայի (կաթնային շաքարը տրոհող ֆերմենտ) անբավարաթյան հետևանքով չի յուրացվում։

----------

Cassiopeia (03.01.2017), GriFFin (02.01.2017), Ուլուանա (02.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Հասկանում եմ։ Նման մարդկանց կարելի ա հարց տալ, ինչն ա իրանց համար ավելի կարևոր, երեխայի առողջությունը թե կիսուրի հոգու հանգստությունը։ Սա աշխատանք ա առարկությունների հետ, որը քո մասնագիտության անբաժան մասն ա։ Մի օրում իհարկե չի փոխվի, սիստեմատիկ աշխատանք ա պահանջում։ Հա, դժվար ա, բայց դու բժշկությունը չես ընտրել նրա համար, որ ամեն ինչ շատ հեշտ պետք ա տրվի։
>  Ընդհանրապես ծնողները շատ ծանր են տանում երեխաների հետ կապված իրենց որոշումների ցանկացած կրիտիկա, նույնիսկ ամեն ձևով հիմնավորված։ Սովորաբար նեգատիվ փորձից հետո տեղ ա հասնում, եթե ծայրահեղ հաստակող չեն ու համ էլ իրենք են վերահսկում երեխայի ռացիոնը, ոչ թե ում ձեռքին ինչ ռաստ եկավ խցկում ա երեխայի բերանը։
>  Մի հատ շատ դժվար բան էլ կա(որ նշեցիր), ներկայիս բժշկությունը կոնկուրենցիայի մեջ ա ինտերնետի հետ, շատերը վստահում են "ես տենց արել եմ, օգնել ա" - ին, քան կվալիֆիկացված մասնագետին։ Սա կոմպլեքս խնդիր ա՝ գիտելիքների, վստահության պակաս, մենթալ գործոն/վերը նշվածը սրա մեջ ա մտնում, մասնագետի վերաբերմունքը ևն, տարբեր կոնկրետ դեպքերում տարբեր կարա լինի։ Սրանք դեպքեր են, որ լրացուցիչ աշխատանք են պահանջում։


Ո՞վ ասեց, որ ես համարում եմ, որ պետք ա հեշտ տրվի:
Ցավոք ես հիվանդների հետ կարճ եմ աշխատում, որտև 2րդ օղակում եմ, չեմ կարա շատ ժամանակ տրամադրել: Առաջին օղակի վրա ա ընկում մեծ բեռը: 
Հարցը էդքան էլ ինտերնետը չի: Ամեն տեղ էլ կա, ու արտասահմանում ավելի շուտ են սկսել օգտվել, բայց նման խնդիրների հետ չեն բախվում բժիշկները: Մի բան էլ ասեմ, ստեղ հիմա կասեն՝ հայ բժիշկին չեն վստահում, իրականում, մերոնք ոչ մի բժիշկի չեն վստահում: Իմ ԱՄՆում, Ռուսաստանում ապրող բարեկամները մեկ ա իրանց ուզածով են անում: Ստեղ հարցը էն ա, որ տատիկների/պապիկների ասածը ավելի արժեքավոր ա քան մասնագետների: Ընդհանրապես ամեն ոլորտում ա էդպես, բայց մերում սխալները շատ վատ հետևանքներ ունեն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, լավ էլի: Սպիդն էլ իրականում չկա, իրան հորինել են, որ համասեռամոլությունը կանխեն: 
> Էդ ամեն ինչը շատ լուրջ աշխատանքներ են, որոնք հիմնվել են ապացուցողական բժշկության վրա: Բիզնեսը սկսում ա էն պահին, երբ կանանց ասում են՝ կաթը չի հերիքում, արհեստական տուր, կամ հենց ծննդատանը ի սկզբանե տալիս են արհեստական: Իսկ կովի կաթի վնասները ապացուցված են ու տարբեր հետազոտական խմբերի կողմից:


բա առաջներում որ ակթը չի հերիքել, կովի կաթ են տվել, էրեխեքը ոնց են մեծացել

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շին, լավ էլի: Սպիդն էլ իրականում չկա, իրան հորինել են, որ համասեռամոլությունը կանխեն: 
> Էդ ամեն ինչը շատ լուրջ աշխատանքներ են, որոնք հիմնվել են ապացուցողական բժշկության վրա: Բիզնեսը սկսում ա էն պահին, երբ կանանց ասում են՝ կաթը չի հերիքում, արհեստական տուր, կամ հենց ծննդատանը ի սկզբանե տալիս են արհեստական: Իսկ կովի կաթի վնասները ապացուցված են ու տարբեր հետազոտական խմբերի կողմից:


Գրիֆֆին, թարմ դեպք եմ ասում։ Երևանում, եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ճշտել որ ծննդատանը։ Երեխեն ծնվել ա, մայրը տաքություն ա ունեցել, երեխուն ծնվելուց հետո համարյա մի օր չեն թողել մայրը կերակրի։ Հիմնավորումը «Տաքությունով չի կարելի»։ Հետո էլ կաթը քիչ ա արհեստական ա պետք ավելացնել։ Ես չեմ դու ես, սրան ի՞նչ անուն կտաս։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչի՞ են տալիս էդքան բացատելուց հետո: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եթե ասեմ՝ մեղրը մինչև 2 տարեկան վնաս ա, հարցնեն՝ ինչու՞, ասեմ՝ դե տենց ա, WHO-ն ա ասել և այլն: Բայց դնում բացտրում ենք, երկար-բարակ, նկարներով՝ էլի չի օգնում: Լավ, եթե իմ խոքին չես վստահում, ինչի՞ ես եկել: Մեր մոտ էլ, մի երեխային 2-3 հոգի հսկում ա, մեր երեքի ասածը՝ հեչ, բայց ՖԲով գրած խմբում ասածը՝ հիմք ա: Տրամաբանությունը՞:


Գրիֆֆին WHO-ն ասում ա մեղր խորհուրդ չի տրվում մինչև 1 տարեկան‎՝ բոտուլիզմի վտանգի պատճառով։ Բացի սրանից ուրիշ պատճառ էլ կա՞։




> C. botulinum in infants include constipation, loss of appetite, weakness, an altered cry and a striking loss of head control. Although there are several possible sources of infection for infant botulism, spore-contaminated honey has been associated with a number of cases. Parents and caregivers are therefore warned not to feed honey to the infants before the age of 1 year.


http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs270/en/

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գրիֆֆին, թարմ դեպք եմ ասում։ Երևանում, եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ճշտել որ ծննդատանը։ Երեխեն ծնվել ա, մայրը տաքություն ա ունեցել, երեխուն ծնվելուց հետո համարյա մի օր չեն թողել մայրը կերակրի։ Հիմնավորումը «Տաքությունով չի կարելի»։ Հետո էլ կաթը քիչ ա արհեստական ա պետք ավելացնել։ Ես չեմ դու ես, սրան ի՞նչ անուն կտաս։


Ներս, բայց Գրիֆինը քո ասածին հակասող բան չի ասել. ինքն էլ էր ասում, որ բիզնեսն էն ա, երբ կրծքի կաթի փոխարեն արհեստական են դեմ տալիս ի սկզբանե, երբ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը բնավ չկա։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, բայց Գրիֆինը քո ասածին հակասող բան չի ասել. ինքն էլ էր ասում, որ բիզնեսն էն ա, երբ կրծքի կաթի փոխարեն արհեստական են դեմ տալիս ի սկզբանե, երբ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը բնավ չկա։


Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ երբ որ բժիշկները տենց բաներ են ասում, հետո ոնց են պահանջում վստահություն։ Մի երկու աֆերիստ ղասաբի ձեռն ընկնելուց հետո, արդեն չես իմանում ում վստահես, ում չէ։ ՈՒ տենցներին իրականում ավելի շատ ես հանդիպում քան նորմալ բժիշկների։ Բայց էդ իհարկե ՖԲ–ի «Մամաներ ջան»–ի մառազմներին հավատալու հիմք չի իհարկե։

----------


## GriFFin

> Գրիֆֆին WHO-ն ասում ա մեղր խորհուրդ չի տրվում մինչև 1 տարեկան‎՝ բոտուլիզմի վտանգի պատճառով։ Բացի սրանից ուրիշ պատճառ էլ կա՞։
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs270/en/


Բոտուլիզմին + Մինչև 2 տարեկան՝ մեղրը դժվար յուրացվող ա, իրան ճեղքելու համապատասխան ֆերմենտները չկան երեխաների մոտ։ Հետո որոշակի տարիքից սկսում ա յուրացվել՝ միջինը 2տ.-ն ա։ Բացի դրանից այն համարվում ա ուժեղ ալերգեն։ Ու նման ուտելիքներ ավելացնելը արվում ա կամաց-կամաց։

----------


## GriFFin

> Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ երբ որ բժիշկները տենց բաներ են ասում, հետո ոնց են պահանջում վստահություն։ Մի երկու աֆերիստ ղասաբի ձեռն ընկնելուց հետո, արդեն չես իմանում ում վստահես, ում չէ։ ՈՒ տենցներին իրականում ավելի շատ ես հանդիպում քան նորմալ բժիշկների։ Բայց էդ իհարկե ՖԲ–ի «Մամաներ ջան»–ի մառազմներին հավատալու հիմք չի իհարկե։


Ներսես, ախպոր պես, եթե ուզում ենք խոսանք «ղասաբ» բժիշկներից՝ թեմա բացեք խոսանք։ Եթե նենց միամիտ եք, որ համարում եք նման բաների մեղավորը բժիշկներն են/ կամ մենակ բժիշկները , շատ խիստ սխալվում եք։ Կամ որ մենակ Հայաստանում ա, ավելի միամիտ եք։ Ձեզանից 100 անգամ շատ ես գիտեմ ինչը ոնց ա ու ով-ով ա։ Էսքան ժամանակ ա չեք մտածել ինչի՞ են բոլորը գինեկոլոգ-մանկաբարձ ուզում դառնալ, իսկ մանկաբույժի խիստ պակաս կա Հայստանում։ Չեք մտածել։ 
Հարցը նրանում ա, որ էդ աֆերիստ կոչվածին վստահում են, հիասթափուվում։ Հետո հասնում ինձ ու իմ ասածը չանում՝ ինչու՞։ Էլ ինչու՞ ես եկել։ Ես հրաշագործ ու աստված չեմ, որ մատերս ճտացնելով սաղ խնդիրները լուծեմ։ Եկել ես, սպասարկում ենք քեզ, բարի եղի արա նենց ոնց խորհուրդ ա տրվում։ Եթե պիտի սկեսուր մայրիկի/կամ ինտերնետի/ դեղատան աշխատողի միջոցով բուժվես՝ տանը մնայիր։ Էսքան ժամանակ ա չեմ տեսել, որ բանկի աշխատողի ասածները չանեն, հետո գիշերը 01:00 զանգեն ասեն վարկի ջերմությունը 36.8 ա, ի՞նչ անենք։ Բոլոր սպասարկող ոլորտները աշխատանքային ժամից դուրս՝ չկան, բացի մեզանից։ Բայց էս չի թեման ու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում ծավալվելու ստեղ։

----------

Apsara (04.01.2017), Cassiopeia (03.01.2017), John (03.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (03.01.2017), Արէա (03.01.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Լիզ գազավորված ըմպելիքների մասին չես գրել :դ

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ գազավորված ըմպելիքների մասին չես գրել :դ


Ճիշտն ասած շատ բաների մասին չեմ գրել։ Նոր Տարվա սեղանին գտնվող գրեթե ոչ մի բան խորհուրդ չէի տա։ ։Դ ։Դ ։Դ Ես գիտես ի՞նչն եմ սիրում, որ կոլա չեն տալիս, բայց մնացած սոկերը, կամ իբր «բնական»-ները տալիս են։ Կրկին՝ տրամաբանությունը՞։

----------


## GriFFin

> բա առաջներում որ ակթը չի հերիքել, կովի կաթ են տվել, էրեխեքը ոնց են մեծացել


Ցավոք հիվանդությունների մեծ բուկետով են մեծացել։ Լիզբեթը մի քանիսը գրել ա։ Քանի որ հիմա WHO-ն շատ ակտիվ պայքարում ա, որ կրծքով կերակրեն մամաները [ հիմա ասելով, էս 20 տարի ա], բավականին հետաքրքիր հետազոտություններ ա անցկացրել։ Ի՞նչ մեխանիզմով ա առաջանում կաթը, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա պետք կերակրել կրծքով, ե՞րբ ա պետք ավելացնել հավելյալ սնունդ, ո՞նց ա պետք կերակրել երեխային՝ դիրք, բռնելու ձև, քանակ և այլն։ Էդ գիտություն ա։ WHO-ն ծրագիր էր մշակել, որով քույրերը եվրոպայի ինչ որ երկրում ( չեմ հիշում որում) պիտի վերապատրաստվեն։ Հայաստանից կարծեմ 1 հոգի ա գնացել ու Մարգարյան հիվանդանոցից ա։ ։Դ։Դ։Դ + մի բան պետք ա նշեմ, գաղտնիք չի, որ WHO-ն էլ բացարձակ չի, որտև հենց մեր երկրի վրա չի անցկացրած հետազոտությունը։ Մենք օգտվում ենք այլ երկրների գայդերից։ Օրինակ mother russia-ի ու պետք ա տրամաբանորեն նայենք, որն ա հայերին համապատասխան։ Օրինակ Հայաստանում Vit D3-ը տրվում ա 1 տարի օրը 1 կաթ, իսկ Ռուսաստան լրիվ ուրիշ ա։ Դրա համար ասում եմ՝ հարցերին պատասխանում ա քո բժիշկը, WHO-ն, ու մի քանի այլ վստահելի կայքեր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրիֆֆին, թարմ դեպք եմ ասում։ Երևանում, եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ճշտել որ ծննդատանը։ Երեխեն ծնվել ա, մայրը տաքություն ա ունեցել, երեխուն ծնվելուց հետո համարյա մի օր չեն թողել մայրը կերակրի։ Հիմնավորումը «Տաքությունով չի կարելի»։ Հետո էլ կաթը քիչ ա արհեստական ա պետք ավելացնել։ Ես չեմ դու ես, սրան ի՞նչ անուն կտաս։


Իմ տրամաբանությամբ տաքություն = ինֆեկցիա։ Իսկ ինֆեկցիան հայտնաբերվում ա օրգանիզմի բոլոր հեղուկներում, էդ թվում՝ կաթի մեջ, հետևաբար խելքին մոտ ա նորածին երեխային վարակից հեռու պահելու համար կրծքի կաթով չկերակրելը։ Թող Գրիֆինն ուղղի, եթե սխալ եմ ասում։

----------


## GriFFin

> Գրիֆֆին, թարմ դեպք եմ ասում։ Երևանում, եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ճշտել որ ծննդատանը։ Երեխեն ծնվել ա, մայրը տաքություն ա ունեցել, երեխուն ծնվելուց հետո համարյա մի օր չեն թողել մայրը կերակրի։ Հիմնավորումը «Տաքությունով չի կարելի»։ Հետո էլ կաթը քիչ ա արհեստական ա պետք ավելացնել։ Ես չեմ դու ես, սրան ի՞նչ անուն կտաս։


Էս մի գրածը չէի նկատել: 
Ուլուանայի ասածին հավելում չունեմ: 
StrangeLittleGirl-ի ասած տրամաբանությունը ճիշտ ա, բայց հիմա կոնկրետ հարուցչի դեպքում տարբեր մոտեցումներ կան: Քանի որ ես գուշակ չեմ, պիտի խնդրեմ տարբեր բաներ ճշտես, այլապես չեմ կարող ասել: Քանի՞ օր ա ջերմել: Ի՞նչ թվերի վրա: Մենակ ջերմել ա թե՞ էլի բաներ են եղել: Դեղ ստացե՞լ ա, ի՞նչ: Ինչի՞ դեմ ա ստուգվել, ինչո՞վ են բացատրել ջերմությունը: Ի՞նչ մանկական վարակներ ու պատվաստումներ ա տարել ծննդկանը: Էս ու մի շարք այլ հարցերին պատասխանի՝ կասեմ: Չնայած ընկալում եմ ինչ պատասխան ես սպասում:

----------


## Apsara

Թեման քշվեց գնաց հասավ էն բանին, որ մարդիկ բժիշկներին չեն վստահում ու խի՞: Գրիֆֆին ջան, գիտես խի են գալիս քո մոտ ու մեկա չեն անում ասածներդ, որովհետև եթե մեկը հարցնի, բա բժիշկի գնացել եք, պիտի պատասխանեն ՀԱ: Ու եթե մի բան լինի չէ, սաղ բժիշկի վրա են բարդելու:
Անգրագե ա իմ սիրելի ժողովուրդի 90 տոկոսը ու այ սենց նախադասությունները «Էն մարդը ողջ առողջ իրա ոտքով գնաց հիվանդանոց ու մեռավ: Բժիշկները սպանեցին», քանի դեռ հնչում են ու կողքինները ասում են, հաաա, ճիշտ ա: Քանի դեռ հիվանդանոցներում հատուկենտ վատ ավարտով դեպքերը սիրելի ժուռնալիստները սկսում են յուղը վրեն քսած մեկնաբանել և իհարկե շատ խորը չեն կարա գնան՝ վերևները չեն թողնի, բայց լավ հաջող, բարդ վիրահատությունների մասին ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի խոսում: Էս ա էն ինչ ունենք:

Ես տենց էլ երազանքիս չհասա՝ չդառա բժիշկ, բայց ծնողներս բժիշկ լինելով ինձ ասեցին մի դառձի, էս երկրում վտանգավոր և անշնորհակալ գործ ա:

----------

John (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (04.01.2017), Արէա (04.01.2017)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես նկատել եմ, որ մեր հասարակությունում վնասակարի ու վտանգավորի ընկալման հետ խնդիր կա ու դա մենակ երեխեքին չի վերաբերում: Օրինակ տնական պահածոների ավանդույթը. մարդուն ասում ես դրանից կարաս մեռնես, ասում ա 40 տարի ա ուտում եմ չեմ մեռել, կամ ամրագոտի չկապելը.  «ախպեր, քաղաքի մեջ էտի անիմաստ ա, նեղըմ ա», կամ «քիչ ծխելը դաժը մի տեղ օգուտ էլ ա», «ես որ նորածին եմ եղել, տատս ինձ խորոված ա տվել, որ լպստեմ, հա ինչ վատ եմ մեծացել որ»: Կարճ ասած, եթե մուրճով խփի մատին կցավա, էլ չի խփի, բայց եթե վնասը/վտանգը պակաս ակնառու լինի, չես համոզի: Պարզապես մարդիկ համապատասխան գրագիտություն չունեն, չեն ստացել համապատասխան քարոզչության իրանց չափաբաժինը: Օրինակ ես ֆեյսբուքից եմ իմացել որ մեղր չի կարելի փոքր երեխեքին, իմ մանկաբույժ ֆրենդներից մեկն էր գրել: Ի դեպ, չեմ հիշում, որ որևէ մանկաբույժ մեզ զգուշացրած լինի դրա մասին, չնայած, որ տարբեր մանկաբույժների հետ ենք առնչվել, որոնցից հիմնականը բավական լավ մանկաբույժ ա իմ կարծիքով: Չեմ ասում, բժիշկներն են մեղավոր, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ չկա Հայաստանում էդ տեղեկացման/քարոզչության համակարգը: Ինչի եմ քարոզչություն ասում, որովհետև մեկին մի անգամ ասելը հերիք ա (եթե նույնիսկ ասողին չվստահի, 10 տեղից կստուգի, կհամոզվի ու չի մոռանա), մյուսին պետք ա հա ասես ու գլուխը մցնես, որ դա իրա համար դառնա հավաստի ու համոզիչ: Օրինակ էն Կոմարովսկին լավ հանրամատչելի հաղորդումներ ա անում երեխայի առողջությանը վերաբերող տարբեր թեմաներով, տենց բաներ երևի պետք ա շատ արվեն, բուկլետ մուկլետներ պետք ա տան ծննդատներում ու պոլիկլինիկաներում, մանկաբույժները պետք ա հնարավորություն ունենան ծնողների վրա ավելի շատ ժամանակ ծախսելու:

----------

Apsara (05.01.2017), Cassiopeia (05.01.2017), Quyr Qery (08.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (05.01.2017), Արէա (05.01.2017), Տրիբուն (05.01.2017)

----------


## Areg ak

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ծխախոտին, մի քիչ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ծնողը երեխային կտա, որ ծխի, բայց եթե տանը ծխող կա, երևի տենց երեխա չլինի, որ չփախցնի, թաքուն գոնե մի անգամ չփստացնի:


Շին մեր տանը երկու հոգի ծխումա ,բայց  ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ փախցրել . ինձ թվումա դաստիարակության հետա կապված . եթե ծնողները փոքր ժամանակից հասկացնեն որ չի կարելի ,ինձ թվումա չեն ծխի երբեք  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին մեր տանը երկու հոգի ծխումա ,բայց  ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ փախցրել . ինձ թվումա դաստիարակության հետա կապված . եթե ծնողները փոքր ժամանակից հասկացնեն որ չի կարելի ,ինձ թվումա չեն ծխի երբեք


Փոքրուց հասկացնելը կապ չունի: Ես ու եղբայրս փոքրուց լսել ենք մեր ծխող ծնողներից, որ ծխելը քըխ բան ա, պետք ա չծխել: Արի ու տես, որ եղբայրս մոլի ծխող ա դարձել, իսկ ինձ համար ծխախոտից զզվելի բան չկա աշխարհում:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Յոհաննես (05.01.2017), Շինարար (05.01.2017)

----------


## Areg ak

> Փոքրուց հասկացնելը կապ չունի: Ես ու եղբայրս փոքրուց լսել ենք մեր ծխող ծնողներից, որ ծխելը քըխ բան ա, պետք ա չծխել: Արի ու տես, որ եղբայրս մոլի ծխող ա դարձել, իսկ ինձ համար ծխախոտից զզվելի բան չկա աշխարհում:


դե չգիտեմ Բյուր , ես ինձ առանց ծխախոտի էլ եմ շատ լավ զգում ու երբ ընկերներս համոզում են, որ ծխեմ իմ մոտ ոչ մի անգամ ցանկություն չի առաջացել . բա եդ ինչիցա??  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> դե չգիտեմ Բյուր , ես ինձ առանց ծխախոտի էլ եմ շատ լավ զգում ու երբ ընկերներս համոզում են, որ ծխեմ իմ մոտ ոչ մի անգամ ցանկություն չի առաջացել . բա եդ ինչիցա??


մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի տենց, հետո մի օր ծխեցի ու ծխեցի, հիմա չեմ ծխում, բայց գիտեմ, որ կախվածություն ունեմ, եթե մի հատ ծխեմ, էլի ցանցը կընկնեմ:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.01.2017), Տրիբուն (05.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե չգիտեմ Բյուր , ես ինձ առանց ծխախոտի էլ եմ շատ լավ զգում ու երբ ընկերներս համոզում են, որ ծխեմ իմ մոտ ոչ մի անգամ ցանկություն չի առաջացել . բա եդ ինչիցա??


Գենետիկ ա: Ինձ էլ ինչքան համոզում են, չեմ ուզում, բայց հո տանը միշտ էդ եմ տեսել:

----------


## Areg ak

> մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի տենց, հետո մի օր ծխեցի ու ծխեցի, հիմա չեմ ծխում, բայց գիտեմ, որ կախվածություն ունեմ, եթե մի հատ ծխեմ, էլի ցանցը կընկնեմ:


դե ինձ խորհուրդ տուր .  :Smile:  ի՞նչ անեմ որ կյանքում կախվածություն ձեռք չբերեմ ծխախոտից ։

----------

Smokie (12.01.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> դե ինձ խորհուրդ տուր .  ի՞նչ անեմ որ կյանքում կախվածություն ձեռք չբերեմ ծխախոտից ։


երբեք մի ծխի

----------

Areg ak (05.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Ուլուանա (07.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Մի խոսքով մեզանում սենց ա. 
Բժիշկն իմ սրտով, իմ իմացածին համապատասխան բան ասեց, ուրեմն լավ բժիշկ ա, ամեն ինչ ջոգում ա,
Իմ պատկերացրածին հակառակն ասեց՝ տուֆտա բժիշկ ա,
մի մասն իմ պատկերացրածով ա, մի մասը չէ՝ դե տենց, քչից-շատից իմացող բժիշկ ա:

Պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որտև մեկը ես համ մեղր խորհուրդ տվող բժիշկ գիտեմ, համ արգելող, համ էլ ասող՝ ոնց գիտեք: Մյուս պատճառն էլ մեր բարձր ինքնագնահատականն ա, երկու բառ կարդում ենք, գիտենք էդ ա, ֆսյո, ոլորտի մասնագետ ենք:

----------

Areg ak (06.01.2017), Cassiopeia (06.01.2017), GriFFin (06.01.2017), John (06.01.2017), Quyr Qery (08.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Տրիբուն (07.01.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Մի խոսքով մեզանում սենց ա. 
> Բժիշկն իմ սրտով, իմ իմացածին համապատասխան բան ասեց, ուրեմն լավ բժիշկ ա, ամեն ինչ ջոգում ա,
> Իմ պատկերացրածին հակառակն ասեց՝ տուֆտա բժիշկ ա,
> մի մասն իմ պատկերացրածով ա, մի մասը չէ՝ դե տենց, քչից-շատից իմացող բժիշկ ա:
> 
> Պատճառներից մեկն էն ա, որտև մեկը ես համ մեղր խորհուրդ տվող բժիշկ գիտեմ, համ արգելող, համ էլ ասող՝ ոնց գիտեք: Մյուս պատճառն էլ մեր բարձր ինքնագնահատականն ա, երկու բառ կարդում ենք, գիտենք էդ ա, ֆսյո, ոլորտի մասնագետ ենք:


Դիմացեք,հեսա ուղեցույցները կլինեն իրավական փաստաթուղթ ու լիքը հարցեր կլուծվեն:

----------

Chuk (07.01.2017), Ձայնալար (06.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Դիմացեք,հեսա ուղեցույցները կլինեն իրավական փաստաթուղթ ու լիքը հարցեր կլուծվեն:


Էդ իհարկե լավ ա, բայց խնդիրը դեռ դրանով չի լուծվի: 
Հիմա էլ ինչ-որ կանոնակարգված բաներ կարծեմ կան (դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս), բայց բժիշկներ կան, որոնք իրենց կանոնակարգումից դուրս են դնում (հատուկ չեմ գրում «վեր են դասում», որտև կարող ա վեր դասելու խնդիր չի): Հենց վերջերս մի բավական լավ տպավորություն թողած մանկաբույժի հետ քննարկման էինք: Ափսոս ոչ հիշում եմ որ հիվանդանոցից էր, ոչ էլ ազգանունը: Ինքը հստակ ասեց, որ չի ենթարկվում Հայաստանում ընդունված բժշկական նորմերին: Զուտ իրա ձևակերպումը ասեմ, ըստ որի մեզանում սովետական-ռուսական ստանդարտներին են հետևում, իսկ ինքն ինքնուրույն ադապտացվում ա եվրոպական ստանդարտներին: Ես չգիտեմ, թե էդ խոսքերի տակ ինչ ա թաքնված, կարող ա ընդամենը տպավորություն թողնելու համար ասած խոսքեր են, բայց գոնե իրեն դիմողի մոտ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ նույն խնդրով եթե իրա մոտ գնաս, մի բան ա ասելու, ուրիշի մոտ գնաս՝ ուրիշ: Հիմա հաճախորդը (հիվանդը) ի՞նչ անի, ու՞մ վստահի, մնում ա իրա ընտրությանը:

Հետո շատ վերացական չլինելու համար իմ վրա օրինակ բերեմ: Ինչքան էլ քո բացատրությունը ինձ տրամաբանական ա թվում, ինչքան էլ դա կանոնակարգեք, ես մեկ ա երեխուն մաքրած արևածաղիկ տալու մեջ վատ բան չեմ կարող տեսնել: Իհարկե ես ձեռը չեմ տա, որ ինքը չրթի, հենց կեղևների պատճառով, բայց նախ ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում արևածաղիկից հրաժարվել, ինքն էլ որ ուզում ա, ձեռով ինչ-որ քանակ մաքրում տալիս եմ: Ու կրկնում եմ, ինչքան ուզում ա ուղեցույց, հրովարտակ, եսիմինչ լինի, իմ գիտակցությանը մինչև վերջ չի հասնի, որ դա պետք չի տալ, որտև իմ տրամաբանության հետ լուրջ բախում ա առաջանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

Չուկ ջան, եթե էդ բժիշկն իսկապես իրա ասածով ա անում, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա ասել:
Հայաստանի բժշկությունը մնացել ա սովետի մակարդակին, մենք էլ սովորում ենք հաճախ քառասուն տարի առաջվա գրքերով ու երբ նոր հոդվածներ ենք կարդում, տեսնում ենք, թե ինչ աբսուրդ բաներ ենք անցել: Դրա համար օրինակ ես էլ եմ ինձ դուրս դասում էստեղի ընդունված նորմերից ու խորհուրդներ տալիս եմ միջազգային պրատակոլներով, ոչ թե նրանով, ինչը սովորում եմ, որ քննություն հանձնեմ, իսկ խորհուրդներ հարցնում եմ էն բժիշկներից, ովքեր ոչ թե տեղում դոփում են ու նույն հազար տարվա գիրքը կարդում, այլ իրենց իմացածը թարմացնում են:
Ճիշտ հարց ես տալիս  թե հիվանդը ում պետք ա վստահի, որտև հիվանդը պարտավոր չի իմանա, թե ինչ պրատակոլների պետք ա հետևի, դրա համար ոչ թե առանձին բժիշկներ պետք ա հետևեն միջազգային փորձին, այլ՝ համակարգը:
Ժամանակին լիքը փորձեր արել ենք պրատակոլներ թարգամանելու ու բժիշկներին հասցնելու ուղղությամբ, մասնավորապես նեյրոխիրուրգիայից, մի քանի հոգի էլ՝ մաշկավեներոլոգիայից ու նյարդաբանությունից, բայց հիմա տեղյակ չեմ էդ ոլորտներում ինչքան ա էդ պահվում:

----------

Chuk (08.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *Կրծքով կերակրող մորը դատում են՝ մեղադրելով երեխայի մահվան համար*
> 
> Կեմերովոյի շրջանում Պրոկոպեվսկա քաղաքի բնակչուհին կանգնել է դատարանի առաջ: Նրան մեղադրում են մանկահասակ երեխային անզգուշության հետևանքով մահ պատճառելու համար: Բանն այն է, որ երեխային կրծքի կաթով կերակորղ մայրը երկու լիտր գարեջուր է խմել: Դրանից հետո երեխային կերակրել ու պառկացրել քնելու:
> 
> «Ռիա Նովոստի»  գործակալության հաղորդմամբ, առավոտյան երեխային մահացած են հայտնաբերել:  Դատաբժշկական հետազոտության արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ մահը ալկոհոլային թունավորման հետևանքով է վրա հասել:
> 
> Դեպքը տեղի է  ունեցել 2016-ի նոյեմբերին: Մահացած տղան ընտանիքի երրորդ երեխան է եղել: Ընտանիքը նախկինում իրավապահների տեսադաշտում չի հայտնվել: 26-ամյա կնոջը սպառնում է մինչև 2 տարի ազատազրկում:


Աղբյուր՝ panorama.am

----------

